# Write on NTFS ?



## dennky (Dec 11, 2009)

Which option should include when creating a kernel that I had the ability to write in NTFS partitions? Or no possibility to do over the kernel ?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

Search forum.... Question answered many times.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2009)

Install sysutils/fusefs-kmod and sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------

